# Seat Covers - Need Advice



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

After 40 minutes of trying to brush chocolate out of the mesh part of the cloth seat, I think I'm going to invest in seat covers.

Any recommendations? Pictures of what you have?

I need seat covers that will not block the airbags as well.

Thanks!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Was the chocolate worth it?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I have cordura ballistic nylon seat covers that were done by cover king. I have them over leather seats. They fit very well. I ordered them through JC Whitney who was having a 20% off sale. 

The covers have worn like iron and are designed to work with the seat-mounted airbags. 

But they were very hard to install. I paid an auto upholstery man $200 to install them and after doing so he told me that he'd never accept that job again because of how difficult they were to get on. 

I also considred covers in Alcantara. But the cordura ballistic nylon was rated as harder wearing.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Tomko said:


> I have cordura ballistic nylon seat covers that were done by cover king. I have them over leather seats. They fit very well. I ordered them through JC Whitney who was having a 20% off sale.
> 
> The covers have worn like iron and are designed to work with the seat-mounted airbags.
> 
> ...


That's exactly the answer I was looking for. Thanks a lot man!

By any chance, could you snag a few pictures?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

sparkman said:


> After 40 minutes of trying to brush chocolate out of the mesh part of the cloth seat, I think I'm going to invest in seat covers.
> 
> Any recommendations? Pictures of what you have?
> 
> ...


I had the same problem. I just decided to ignore the chocolate until I can figure out how I'm going to snag a set of leather seats without going broke.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I had the same problem. I just decided to ignore the chocolate until I can figure out how I'm going to snag a set of leather seats without going broke.


I was going to go that route but I didn't want to mess with wiring everything and finding a place for my old seats to sit.

Hey @Tomko, I have the RS package with the power drivers seat. None of them seem to fit that.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> I had the same problem. I just decided to ignore the chocolate until I can figure out how I'm going to snag a set of leather seats without going broke.


Worth noting, I have the hookup with a company that can reupholster an entire Cruze interior, including dash and rear to match, for ~$1200.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Pix to follow. Shot live without any makeup or cleanup. 53,000 miles of use. Color match is perfect - although the picture seems to say otherwise. I can only attach one per message, so have patience.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

sparkman said:


> I was going to go that route but I didn't want to mess with wiring everything and finding a place for my old seats to sit.
> 
> Hey @*Tomko*, I have the RS package with the power drivers seat. None of them seem to fit that.


I have power driver's seat on my CTD. There was no problem for me when I ordered in 2013. 

I notice that selecting LTZ doesn't bring up any caution about RS or power seats.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you very much man, appreciate it.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

it depends on your interior color but I purchased some tan covers from wal-mart that just slip over the seat on the 2 front seats.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I have power driver's seat on my CTD. There was no problem for me when I ordered in 2013.
> 
> I notice that selecting LTZ doesn't bring up any caution about RS or power seats.


RS didn't guarantee power seats or the cool brick red interior. Power seats came with driver's convenience package. 

Also did the seats say anything about airbag friendly? Those covers covered up 4 air bags, just wondering.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> RS didn't guarantee power seats or the cool brick red interior. Power seats came with driver's convenience package.
> 
> Also did the seats say anything about airbag friendly? Those covers covered up 4 air bags, just wondering.


The covers I have include flaps in the outboard seatback side bolster for airbags.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

EricSmit said:


> Worth noting, I have the hookup with a company that can reupholster an entire Cruze interior, including dash and rear to match, for ~$1200.


Eric-

Trying to get a feel for prices for optional equipment for my next car. Is $1,200 the cost the dealer pays him for the work, or the price a customer would be charged if they came in to the dealership and asked for leather in a car? I would suspect that all new car dealers would know an interior man for jobs like this. The question is finding these guys locally without contact info. 

A friend just got a Mazda MX-5 I believe, and it came with all her requirements but leather. The dealer had someone do it, but I'm not a fan of the product they used and I think it was around $2,400 for leather, front heat, and roof rack rails. Why this guy paid the dealer to install the roof racks, that are already designed I don't know. He's the hands off type of guy.


----------

